# Wants to see us succeed



## hopeful1983 (Mar 29, 2011)

Disclaimer: I have never done this before but feelabsolutely out of options. My husband and I have been married for almost a year. He is 15 years my senior but that has never bothered us. Before we got married I learned he had a severe drinking problem and was hospitalized for it. We always enjoyed drinking socially and I was never exposed to alcoholics in my life before him so I figured he could handle it. After something bad happens he swears off of it for awhile and then inevitably picks it back up and sneaks it around and I've given up searching because it does no good except for reaffirm what I already know. He is a loving and wonderful husband and step father to me and my 5 year old daughter when he is sober, but when he is in a drinking binge he is horribly mean and abusive not physically as much as emotionally. I believe in my marriage and take my vows very seriously but I just don't know how to keep putting up with this and I'm afraid its going to affect my daughter very negatively.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

How old is your daughter? How long have you been together?

Have you ever heard of alanon?


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

Al-Anon info about online meetings. For families/friends of alcoholics.

Al-Anon Chat Meetings -- Online Al-Anon Family Groups Chat Meetings


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

This is a very sad situation, but one over which you have no control whatsoever. Until your husband is willing to face his addiction, nothing or nobody can make him stop drinking permanently.

Al-Anon and counseling are your best resources. You can't save him from his addiction, but you can have a better life for yourself. And, yes, your child will definitely be affected by his drinking. I know plenty of ACoA's (Adult Children of Alcoholics) and none of them came out of their family situations without a lot of trauma.

Your child comes first. If he doesn't want to seek help, you are going to have to face some very hard decisions.


----------

